# Strange & Extreme Locomotives



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this on the net. Parts two and three cue up right after the finish of part one.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I gotta say, "that was interesting"


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Some neat stuff!
Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

They had to try it so they knew for sure it was a dumb idea.


----------

